# Thetford Service Door 6 - Retro-Fit Additional Locks?



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a Thetford service door 6 on our van, which presently has one lock in the middle and two buttons each end meaning it's not very secure.

I've seen it available as a new unit with three locks:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180937273224

and would like to retro-fit 2 (or perhaps 3, so all would use the same key) if possible.

Does anyone know if its possible to replace the spring "buttons" at each end with locks and if so what parts are required? The lock mechanisms seem fairly easy to source, but I'm not sure if anything else is required internally (lock mechanism) or if it just uses the original clips which are currently "opened" by pushing the button.

http://www.thethetfordcentre.co.uk/magento/thetford/tf/26604-lock-assembly.html

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/pdf/service_doors_3_4_5_6.pdf

Any help gratefully received


----------



## Jools66 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Adam

Not done this myself but found a bit of info on the net here --->
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca..._thetford_service_doors_34_and_5_-_white.aspx

If you read the review it reads like an easy swap with an extra spring.

Hope this helps.

Paul


----------

